# The Big Show is over........



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Mar 22, 2006)

S!


S!

Pierre Clostermann died....   

http://www.aerostories.org/~aeroforums/forumhist/aff.php?nummsg=12125

He´s born in Curitiba, Brazil in 1921. He´s the only brazilian to participate in D Day.














> If one instantly relates the name of an individual to the Free French Air Forces during WWII it is Pierre Closterman, who entered the legend during his life time. He had a total of 33 air victories won during 293 long range offensive war missions, 97 assault and dive-bombing missions, and 42 defensive fighter missions.
> 
> Born in Curibita, Brazil, in 1921, and son of a diplomat, he soon got a strong interest in aviation, thanks to the famous personalities who made the story of the Aéropostale. He learned to fly in Brazil and started a career as a writer of aviation articles. He followed the events taking place in Europe: The phony war, and France's defeat. Pierre Closterman was so upset that he decided to join the Free French Forces which gathered in England, thanks to a certain Général de Gaulle. After a few difficulties to get his French nationality recognised by the authorities, he got a commission with the pilot who became his friend for ever, Jacques Remlinger.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maestro (Mar 22, 2006)

Sad news...


----------



## Erich (Mar 22, 2006)

sorry but I already posted this in the morning in aviation......


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Mar 23, 2006)

S!



Erich said:


> sorry but I already posted this in the morning in aviation......




Sorry, Erich...i dont see your post...but, for me, your post appeared later..... 


Erich = PostPosted: Wed Mar 22, 2006 12:28 pm Post subject: another ace leaves us

CrossBones = PostPosted: Wed Mar 22, 2006 8:04 pm Post subject: The Big Show is over........


----------

